# Realistic lion eye



## Lukann9973

My girlfriend started to draw with tablet and she is amazing!









Her web sites: http://klarushkacz.deviantart.com/ https://www.facebook.com/KhaliaArtwork?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## AZACRYLIC

Really! Can you show any steps or how she proceeds? Terrific piece.


----------



## pencils

any photos of what she does with pencils or brushes?


----------



## nullnaught

Very good.


----------



## thunderseed

I think the fur is quite impressive


----------

